# Around the Valley....



## Bluethunder

Around the Valley......

Friday
Bradley loses to Texas-Arlington at home by 11
Indiana State wins at IUPUI in OT by 13 (but I bet you already knew that)
Missouri State beats Eastern Ill. at home by 11
Loyola wins at home against Rockhurst by 13
Wichita State defeats New Mexico State at home by 17

Saturday 
Northern Iowa defeats North Dakota by 12 at home
Evansville breaks a few records by defeating Earlham in the pocket city by 71.
Drake gets beat at home by Bowling Green by 19
Southern Illinois loses at home to St. Louis by 3

Sunday
Illinois State loses at home to Utah State by 5.

Today
Loyola plays McKendree at home tonight.

So to recap, so far the Valley is 6-4 in the non conference.


----------



## TreeTop

Bluethunder said:


> Around the Valley......
> 
> Friday
> Bradley loses to Texas-Arlington at home by 11
> Indiana State wins at IUPUI in OT by 13 (but I bet you already knew that)
> Missouri State beats Eastern Ill. at home by 11
> Loyola wins at home against Rockhurst by 13
> Wichita State defeats New Mexico State at home by 17
> 
> Saturday
> Northern Iowa defeats North Dakota State by 12 at home
> Evansville breaks a few records by defeating Earlham in the pocket city by 71.
> Drake gets beat at home by Bowling Green by 19
> Southern Illinois loses at home to St. Louis by 3
> 
> Sunday
> Illinois State loses at home to Utah State by 5.
> 
> Today
> Loyola plays McKendree at home tonight.
> 
> So to recap, so far the Valley is 7-3 in the non conference.



6-4, but who's counting


----------



## Bluethunder

Quabachi said:


> 6-4, but who's counting



Good catch.  For some reason I marked down Bradley's game as a win when I counted them up.


----------



## ISUCC

UNI beat UND, not ndsu, ndsu was getting hammered by Texas



Bluethunder said:


> Around the Valley......
> 
> Friday
> Bradley loses to Texas-Arlington at home by 11
> Indiana State wins at IUPUI in OT by 13 (but I bet you already knew that)
> Missouri State beats Eastern Ill. at home by 11
> Loyola wins at home against Rockhurst by 13
> Wichita State defeats New Mexico State at home by 17
> 
> Saturday
> Northern Iowa defeats North Dakota State by 12 at home
> Evansville breaks a few records by defeating Earlham in the pocket city by 71.
> Drake gets beat at home by Bowling Green by 19
> Southern Illinois loses at home to St. Louis by 3
> 
> Sunday
> Illinois State loses at home to Utah State by 5.
> 
> Today
> Loyola plays McKendree at home tonight.
> 
> So to recap, so far the Valley is 7-3 in the non conference.


----------



## Bluethunder

Not the best start to the non-conference season.  If the Valley hopes to get multiple bids this season, which I think is a realistic goal, then barely being over .500 as a league is probably not going to cut it.

Still early though.


----------



## ISUCC

Northwestern, and former ISU recruit Bryant McIntosh, plays at Brown tonight, we play Brown Saturday in TH, McIntosh had a good opener for NW

http://brownbears.com/sports/m-baskbl/2014-15/releases/20141116hz0pxc


----------



## treeman

UNI is trailing SFA 39-35 at half time right now. early tip-off for the 24hour tip-off marathon on espn2. this is a big game for both the MVC and UNI as UNI seems to be the only other MVC team with a realistic shot at earning an at-large, unless some team really surprises people coughsycamorescough. 

Saw the last few minutes of the first half and SFA had a good run to close the half in the final minute. One thing that surprised me was SFA's crowd. it looked like a sellout in a nice arena that i would guess seats somewhere in the 8,000 range. I don't know if they marketed the hell out of this game or what but tip-off was at 7 a.m. for them on a tuesday.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Northwestern, and former ISU recruit Bryant McIntosh, plays at Brown tonight, we play Brown Saturday in TH, McIntosh had a good opener for NW
> 
> http://brownbears.com/sports/m-baskbl/2014-15/releases/20141116hz0pxc



Who?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> UNI is trailing SFA 39-35 at half time right now. early tip-off for the 24hour tip-off marathon on espn2. this is a big game for both the MVC and UNI as UNI seems to be the only other MVC team with a realistic shot at earning an at-large, unless some team really surprises people coughsycamorescough.
> 
> Saw the last few minutes of the first half and SFA had a good run to close the half in the final minute. One thing that surprised me was SFA's crowd. it looked like a sellout in a nice arena that i would guess seats somewhere in the 8,000 range. I don't know if they marketed the hell out of this game or what but tip-off was at 7 a.m. for them on a tuesday.



SFA still running their weird offense where they leave nobody in the post?


----------



## TreeTop

UNI beats SFA.   I didn't realize it until the announcers mentioned it but SFA had nation's second longest home winning streak to DUKE...until today.


----------



## Bluethunder

Shockers win pretty easily, we lose bad and Drake is on Fox Sports 1 right now against Depaul looking awful.


----------



## rsperge

looks like a shaky yr so far for MVC, except for the Shockers.  It killed me last night watching Creighton come from behind victory over the Sooners,


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois State is on in about ten minutes on CBS College Sports network in the Paradise Jam.  Isn't that the one we play in next year?

Have to say, so far Evansville, Northern Iowa and wichita state have looked good.  The rest of the Valley has either looked up and down (Illinois State, Missouri State, Us,) or just plain down (Drake, Loyola, Bradley and Southern Illinois).


----------



## ISUCC

ILS gonna win this easy, unless they totally collapse

At this point I'd say we look like a 6-7th place MVC team, hoping we look better come March.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> ILS gonna win this easy, unless they totally collapse
> 
> At this point I'd say we look like a 6-7th place MVC team, hoping we look better come March.



Yeah, you're probably right. Wouldn't be surprised to see us even lower. St. Louis lost tonight to Texas A&M.... Corpus Christi.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> St. Louis lost tonight to Texas A&M.... Corpus Christi.



That's not a surprise.  Texas A&M is 4th in the SEC (Sagarin preliminary).  Sagarin has us 6th, but we're better than that if we can get our seniors going.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> That's not a surprise.  Texas A&M is 4th in the SEC (Sagarin preliminary).  Sagarin has us 6th, but we're better than that if we can get our seniors going.



It was Texas A&M-Corpus Christi Islanders from the Southland Conference.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> It was Texas A&M-Corpus Christi Islanders from the Southland Conference.



Oh.  Sorry


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. Wouldn't be surprised to see us even lower. St. Louis lost tonight to Texas A&M.... Corpus Christi.



I saw that score too and was like "dang we should have beaten those guys!"


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> It was Texas A&M-Corpus Christi Islanders from the Southland Conference.



Ouch!


----------



## rsperge

looks like Shockers will be there, along with Northern Iowa, and Illinois State, for us, their will be a lot of growing pains.!!!


----------



## sycamorebacker

This may be more of a transition year that I had thought.  I had hoped for 20 and 12 out of our two inside guys.  One plus:  it's been a long time since we've had this much talent in 3 guards.   It won't surprise me if we have 3 guards in double figures by the end of the year.


----------



## BrokerZ

So, is Doyle from Loyola going to actually play this year?  I saw him playing in the Loyola-Michigan State game, and he looked pretty good.  Is he going to play a few games, test the shoulder, and then possibly opt for surgery and a medical redshirt?


----------



## ISUCC

5 MVC games tonight, we could win all 5 or lose all 5, hope we win more than we lose. 
Only 1 TV game, the UNI game vs. Virginia Tech in Cancun

IUPUI is at Drake, will be interested to see how that one turns out

Bradley plays Texas A & M Corpus Christi, who beat St Louis, who beat us and SIU


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville loses to Green Bay by 2

UNI looks good, way up on Virginia Tech at halftime in Cancun


----------



## ISUCC

UNI blows out Virginia Tech

Drake blowing out IUPUI

Loyola ahead of UTSA late (by 9)

and Bradley is up 13 on Texas A & M Corpus Christi down in Texas  (TAMUCC beat St. Louis, who is getting blown OUT tonight by freaking North Carolina A & T!!) man, I wish we had that game back, oh well.


----------



## ISUCC

well, at least St Louis has now come back to make it a 2 point game

and St Louis now leads by 1

St Louis wins, avoiding a bad loss


----------



## ISUCC

all finals now, UNI, Drake, Loyola, and Bradley all win, Evansville the only loser (by 2) tonight

Weds. games

6pm UE vs. San Francisco

UNI vs. either Miami (Ohio) or Northwestern and our former recruit Bryant McIntosh


----------



## Bluethunder

ISUCC said:


> UNI vs. either Miami (Ohio) or Northwestern and our former recruit Bryant McIntosh



Nope, name doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## ISUCC

Not MVC related, but ISU related, Butler beat #5 UNC by 8 points today, so they've apparently gotten over last year's debacle of a season


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Not MVC related, but ISU related, Butler beat #5 UNC by 8 points today, so they've apparently gotten over last year's debacle of a season



I watched the first half while having lunch at BW3s. UNC looked absolutely terrible. Throwing the ball away at will, undisciplined play... no way they're the #5 team in the country. Additionally Butler will be in every game because they have some talent and above average shooters. They're likely going to beat us up pretty good unless we come along pretty quickly in the next week or so.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

The next three games are going to be brutal for us.  B.R.U.T.A.L.


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville up 52-42 in 2nd half over San Francisco (in Florida)

UNI plays Northwestern later tonight on CBS Sports network


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville wins 77-72


----------



## TreeTop

ISUCC said:


> Evansville up 52-42 in 2nd half over San Francisco (in Florida)
> 
> UNI plays Northwestern later tonight on CBS Sports network



UNI is favored by 7 and 1/2....I took Northwestern (Vegas).


----------



## ISUCC

Non MVC, but ISU related

UMKC lost at Youngstown State on a last second 3 pointer tonight

Iona scored 126 points in a route of Delaware State. 

We've got a tough road ahead.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Non MVC, but ISU related
> 
> UMKC lost at Youngstown State on a last second 3 pointer tonight
> 
> Iona scored 126 points in a route of Delaware State.
> 
> We've got a tough road ahead.



LMAO... and I distinctly remember when people complained that the schedule was too easy.


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> LMAO... and I distinctly remember when people complained that the schedule was too easy.



UNI looks good, up 11 on Northwestern at the half. 

and yeah, our schedule is shaping up to be one of the most difficult we've had in some time. The only games I'd feel comfortable saying we "should" win prior to MVC play are Truman State, EIU, and Ball State.


----------



## Bluethunder

ISUCC said:


> Iona scored 126 points in a route of Delaware State.
> 
> We've got a tough road ahead.



Iona had 35 assists tonight.  35!


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> Iona had 35 assists tonight.  35!



I saw that too, the way we've been playing we'll need 6 games to get that many assists. LOL

Overnight, for those who stay up all night, MSU plays Colorado State at 2am in Alaska. 

UNI looks real good, I'd say they're a solid 2nd in the MVC at this point. They're easily dispatching of Northwestern and former ISU recruit McIntosh


----------



## Bluethunder

ISUCC said:


> They're easily dispatching of Northwestern and former ISU recruit McIntosh



I racked my brain all day but still came up with nothing regarding that name.  Just doesn't sound like anyone I am familiar with, or would want to be.


----------



## Bluethunder

UNI thoroughly dominates Northwestern and wins by 19.  UNI should be ranked in the Top 25.

It's early, but they are putting together a nice little resume this season.


----------



## TreeTop

Quabachi said:


> UNI is favored by 7 and 1/2....I took Northwestern (Vegas).



I bet 10 bucks on NU (to lose by less than 6.5)....another reason for me to dislike McIntosh.

I bet 10 bucks on Gonzaga to win by 12.5....they won by 12.

We'll see how my 10 buck bet on OKState defeating Tulsa by 3.5 goes.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> I saw that too, the way we've been playing we'll need 6 games to get that many assists. LOL
> 
> Overnight, for those who stay up all night, MSU plays Colorado State at 2am in Alaska.
> 
> UNI looks real good, I'd say they're a solid 2nd in the MVC at this point. They're easily dispatching of Northwestern and former ISU recruit McIntosh



Well, technically 5. We've got 34 assists through 4 games.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Did everyone see that Butler had 29 off rebounds against UNC?


----------



## ISUCC

Colorado State beats MSU 76-61


----------



## ISUCC

In the battle of our 1-4 opponents in Vegas, Brown is up 5 on Austin Peay at the half. 

Oklahoma is destroying Butler in the battle for atlantis


----------



## ISUCC

moving along

11/28 games

Drake vs. Valpo

Bradley vs. TCU

Missouri State vs. Alaska-Anchorage

Indiana State vs. Memphis or Baylor  (WSU handled Memphis easily already this season, not that that means anything for us)


----------



## ISUCC

3 big games on tap tonight for the MVC

VCU @ ILS on espn3

WMU at Bradley

Wright State @ UE


----------



## BallyPie

ILL ST up 8 in the 1st half against VCU.......geez.....Lynch looks like a load in the paint.....Kitch will have fun guarding that guy...


----------



## ISUCC

all 3 MVC teams winning at the half, the conference really needs these 3 wins tonight


----------



## ISUCC

they keep showing Doug Collins sitting sideline at the ILS game. Collins, of course, is ILS's version of our own Larry Bird. How nice would it be if Bird would occasionally show up and sit court side at ISU games.


----------



## ISUCC

close games tonight, need 3 wins here.


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville wins

ILS down 1

Bradley up 12


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley wins, ILS loses, too many missed FT's and way to many turnovers, sound familiar?


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois State had their chances.  I see Illinois State as a team that is not consistent enough to win the regular season, but could easily get hot for three days and win in St. Louis.


----------



## dino

some lucky rolls and bounces going the way of the redbirds. Ill state leads depaul 73-70 with less than 27.4 seconds to go


----------



## ISUCC

good win for ILS, SIU wins also, makes up a bit for the bad day the MVC had on Saturday.


----------



## sycamorebacker

dino said:


> some lucky rolls and bounces going the way of the redbirds. Ill state leads depaul 73-70 with less than 27.4 seconds to go



DePaul's not good, are they?  Like last in their conference.


----------



## TreeTop

sycamorebacker said:


> DePaul's not good, are they?  Like last in their conference.



Historically in the 2000s, yes, but they're 6-3 this year and they've beaten Stanford (and Drake for that matter).


----------



## sycamorebacker

Quabachi said:


> Historically in the 2000s, yes, but they're 6-3 this year and they've beaten Stanford (and Drake for that matter).



Sagarin has them last in the Big East at 127th nationally, which would put them 5th in MVC.  Not bad, certainly.


----------



## treeman

didn't watch the illinois state - depaul match-up but here is the ending http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/viral/illinois-state-uses-late-4-point-play-to-top-depaul/vp-BBgO8Z4 the video is worth watching as you see some of the crazy rolls ilstate was getting at the end game.


----------



## Bluethunder

Northern Iowa was down 6 at the half and absolutely dominated Iowa in the second half, holding the Hawkeyes to just 15 points in the second half.

UNI played an amazing second half on both ends of the floor.


----------



## ISUCC

amazingly the MVC sits at #8 in the RPI (warrennolan.com) after today's DISMAL performance by MVC teams not named UNI. We actually moved UP from #11 after UNI won, ILS lost to Murray State, we were beaten by OVC powerhouse EIU, MSU lost at home to Eastern Michigan and Drake was pummeled by #13 Iowa State. 

Right now there are 4 MVC teams with absolute HORRID RPI's, SIU is over 300, we're at 296!! Drake, DRAKE is at 278, and Bradley is at 260. How we're at #8 is beyond me? 

I can not recall a year where there was this much separation between the top and bottom of the MVC, like someone posted, after the top 4-5 teams, the rest of the teams are worse than MEAC/WAC level teams.


----------



## ISUCC

7 games today

Bradley already lost to Arkansas-Little Rock 64-55

Illinois State will beat IPFW

ORU at Missouri State

Loyola vs. Texas Tech

Drake vs Simpson (non D-I)

Murray State at SIU

Loyola Marymount vs. WSU


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> How we're at #8 is beyond me?
> 
> .



Sagarin's computer rankings has us 13th.  It's a lot more statistical than the RPI.


----------



## ISUCC

ILS won, the other games are all pretty close. WSU plays at 11 on espnu


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> amazingly the MVC sits at #8 in the RPI (warrennolan.com) after today's DISMAL performance by MVC teams not named UNI. We actually moved UP from #11 after UNI won, ILS lost to Murray State, we were beaten by OVC powerhouse EIU, MSU lost at home to Eastern Michigan and Drake was pummeled by #13 Iowa State.
> 
> Right now there are 4 MVC teams with absolute HORRID RPI's, SIU is over 300, we're at 296!! Drake, DRAKE is at 278, and Bradley is at 260. How we're at #8 is beyond me?
> 
> I can not recall a year where there was this much separation between the top and bottom of the MVC, like someone posted, after the top 4-5 teams, the rest of the teams are worse than MEAC/WAC level teams.



Wichita State, Evansville and UNI are carrying the conference right now and a couple other teams are taking care of business by beating everyone they should beat like Loyola. That'll do it for RPI.


----------



## ISUCC

could be a better night for the MVC if we get a couple key wins. 

Loyola is crushing Texas Tech

Drake will beat non D-I Simpson

Murray State will close out it's MVC campaign 4-0 as they're up big on SIU (add Murray State and UAB to the MVC??)

Illinois State beat IPFW easily

Missouri State has finally taken the lead over ORU

And hopefully WSU can beat Loyola later tonight in Hawaii


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola beats Texas Tech

Drake beats Simpson (non D-I)

ILS beats IPFW

Missouri State beats ORU

Bradley lost to UALR

SIU will probably lose to Murray

WSU plays later. 

Better day than expected


----------



## ISUCC

Murray wins 83-71 over SIU

WSU on tv in :40

Tuesday games

Loyola vs. Boise State or Houston

WSU vs. Hawaii or Nebraska


----------



## ISUCC

WSU easily beat Loyola Marymount

today's games are both on TV

9pm WSU vs. Hawaii (ESPN2)

11pm Loyola vs. Boise State (Fox Sports 1)

MVC RPI over on warren nolan sits at 10 now, tied with Mountain West actually


----------



## ISUCC

close game in Hawaii, Shox by one at the half. 

Loyola - Boise State late tonight


----------



## ISUCC

Show win by 1 in OT, what a close game

Loyola next on TV


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

That was one heck of a game, felt like a March game!!


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola with a HUGE comeback win to defeat Boise State overnight in Las Vegas 48-45. 

Loyola has certainly made an "ISU football" type turnaround from 2013 to 2014 as they have totally turned their program around in one year, amazing. 

The MVC is actually quite interesting this year, and it's a real bummer we're going to be one of the dregs of the MVC because we're probably going to get multiple NCAA bids this year. We have a very clear separation between the top 6 teams and the bottom 4. It's a near certainty that Drake, Bradley, Indiana State, and Southern Illinois will be playing on Thursday in St Louis. All 4 of our teams have RPI's in the high 200's/low 300's. The top 6 teams have RPI's under 100, save MSU

I think SIU does have a shot to avoid Thursday and knock Missouri State into Thursday because there are times SIU actually looks good. Missouri state also has times they look good as well, but other times they look as bad as we do. 

At this point I will be surprised if any of the bottom 4 teams (SIU, MSU, INS, BU) win any games against the top 6 teams. It appears the only real shot the bottom 4 teams have of winning an MVC game will be against each other. 

I am still hopeful we can miraculously turn things around come MVC time, but from what I have seen so far that just seems very unlikely, which again, is a real bummer since we've had so much success the past 4-5 years now.


----------



## ISUCC

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> That was one heck of a game, felt like a March game!!




THAT was a GREAT game, glad I stayed up to watch it.


----------



## ISUCC

WSU vs. George Washington tonight at 8:30 on ESPN2


----------



## Coach

ISUCC said:


> Loyola with a HUGE comeback win to defeat Boise State overnight in Las Vegas 48-45.
> 
> Loyola has certainly made an "ISU football" type turnaround from 2013 to 2014 as they have totally turned their program around in one year, amazing.
> 
> The MVC is actually quite interesting this year, and it's a real bummer we're going to be one of the dregs of the MVC because we're probably going to get multiple NCAA bids this year. We have a very clear separation between the top 6 teams and the bottom 4. It's a near certainty that Drake, Bradley, Indiana State, and Southern Illinois will be playing on Thursday in St Louis. All 4 of our teams have RPI's in the high 200's/low 300's. The top 6 teams have RPI's under 100, save MSU
> 
> I think SIU does have a shot to avoid Thursday and knock Missouri State into Thursday because there are times SIU actually looks good. Missouri state also has times they look good as well, but other times they look as bad as we do.
> 
> At this point I will be surprised if any of the bottom 4 teams (SIU, MSU, INS, BU) win any games against the top 6 teams. It appears the only real shot the bottom 4 teams have of winning an MVC game will be against each other.
> 
> I am still hopeful we can miraculously turn things around come MVC time, but from what I have seen so far that just seems very unlikely, which again, is a real bummer since we've had so much success the past 4-5 years now.



Not only in the bottom four but probably the #10 team.  The only win I see in conference play is Drake (At Home), maybe ?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Coach said:


> Not only in the bottom four but probably the #10 team.  The only win I see in conference play is Drake (At Home), maybe ?



Right.  Raise the white flag, Coach.


----------



## ISUCC

good game underway on espn2, WSU vs. Geo. Washington, 31-30 WSU leading


----------



## ISUCC

WSU loses 60-54, they were up 8, then went down 5 in a hurry, then lost by 6, just were missing everything late and had a bunch of turnovers with sloppy passes.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Our Sycamores have their own problems and most likely will not be leading across the finish line many times this time around but I am enjoying the meltdown that is Shocker land.  Still probably can dance but no waltz through the Valley this season.  Who can knock them off their throne; let's start with UNI.

http://shockernet.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?8-Wichita-State-Men-s-Basketball


----------



## Gotta Hav

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Our Sycamores have their own problems and most likely will not be leading across the finish line many times this time around but I am enjoying the meltdown that is Shocker land.  *Still probably can dance but no waltz through the Valley this season.  Who can knock them off their throne; let's start with UNI.*http://shockernet.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?8-Wichita-State-Men-s-Basketball



Ha, I was thinking that very same thing after watching WSU struggle in this tournament.  IMO, I'm predicting now that UNI wins the regular season, and  the MVC Tournament. 

From a MVC fan perspective, it's going to be a great conference season to watch.  

I just wish I had the time and money to see some of the home and road games like WSU vs. Evansville, and UNI and WSU games....and what the heck is going on with Loyola?  Loyola is now 10-2, and pretty much put a beat down on a pretty good Boise State team that is now 10-3.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

If you're stuck in the office like I am today, Bradley/Loyola is on ESPN3.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> If you're stuck in the office like I am today, Bradley/Loyola is on ESPN3.



Thanks!  I just got that game on.  11:58 to go in the 1st half Loyola 15 Bradley 14...and get this, Loyola actually has fans at the game!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gotta Hav said:


> Thanks!  I just got that game on.  11:58 to go in the 1st half Loyola 15 Bradley 14...and get this, Loyola actually has fans at the game!!!



Both teams are much more athletic than last year. 

Loyola has Milton Doyle running the point.


----------



## Gotta Hav

loyola on a run....now 25 - 17


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Doyle at the point is a match up problem. Holy shit. 

He can just pass over the top of small guard and his long arms are totally killing their PG's play defensively.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Loyola beat Bradley 64-49. 

Wichita State beat Drake 66-58.

Missouri State beat Southern Illinois 53-50. 

All of the games are available for replay via ESPN3 right now.


----------



## Bluethunder

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Our Sycamores have their own problems and most likely will not be leading across the finish line many times this time around but I am enjoying the meltdown that is Shocker land.  Still probably can dance but no waltz through the Valley this season.  Who can knock them off their throne; let's start with UNI.
> 
> http://shockernet.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?8-Wichita-State-Men-s-Basketball



Many people thought that because Van Fleet and Baker were back, it would be deja vu this year in Shocker land.  Just because you return the Valley POY doesn't mean you brought back your best player.  Their best player last year is now playing for the Knicks.

How Van Fleet won player of the year over Early last season is one of the all time head scratchers.


----------



## ISUCC

UE-UNI on espn3 now, good game


----------



## Bluethunder

Evansville looking terrible right now. UNI up ten with a little under 8 min to go in the first half.  Aces missing shots, giving up the ball, missing free throws.  If UNI hadn't started out so slow themselves UE would be down by 20.

UE looking a lot like we did in the first half yesterday.


----------



## ISUCC

UE looks awful, they played a pretty soft non con schedule too, so maybe that is catching up with them.


----------



## TreeTop

Go Panthers!


----------



## Bluethunder

30-20 UNI at the half.  

I had serious doubts for most of the half that UE would make it to 20.


----------



## ISUCC

UE MUCH improved here in the 2nd half. 

Meanwhile, EIU moved to 7-6 with a win over Tenn Tech today.


----------



## Southgrad07

Hey this Balentine kid is pretty good...


----------



## ISUCC

one point game, under 8


----------



## ISUCC

UE by 1, :45 left, UE ball


----------



## ISUCC

UE is gonna win, up 1, 1.2, UE at the FT line. 

UNI was dominating first half, but has really fallen apart here in the 2nd half.


----------



## ISUCC

UE wins by 3


----------



## Bluethunder

Tuttle fouled out, UNI only scores 19 in the second half.  Not the prettiest game, but a nice win for the Aces.

After watching all these close games this weekend, Arch Madness could be really interesting.


----------



## ISUCC

today

Drake @ MSU  4pm  ESPN3

SIU @ Bradley  8pm  ESPN3


----------



## ISUCC

Drake-MSU underway on espn3 now


----------



## ISUCC

and we complain about our attendance, it's a morgue inside JQH today


----------



## meistro

ISUCC said:


> and we complain about our attendance, it's a morgue inside JQH today



Agreed. As we all know, the biggest reason people notice our empty seats more is because of the bright orange and yellow seats and what seems like tanning bulbs in the light fixtures, haha.


----------



## ISUCC

MSU hammered Drake 60 something to 30 something. 

SIU @ Bradley is next here in 25 minutes on espn3, that actually will be an interesting game to keep an eye on.


----------



## ISUCC

neither BU nor SIU look very impressive, I would hope we could beat them both at home.

10-6 BU at the under 12

EIU won again today to move to 8-6 & 2-0 in the OVC, so they're obviously better this season


----------



## ISUCC

30-19 BU over ISU at half


----------



## ISUCC

my God, is anyone else watching this? SIU is HORRID tonight. 42-19 Bradley is crushing SIU.


----------



## ISUCC

watching this game makes me think if we can play like we did vs. ILS this other night, and eliminate the turnovers, we can avoid Thursday


----------



## Bluethunder

Southern Illinois tonight is......there just,......wow,......just wow.

They were stuck on 19 forever!


----------



## TreeTop

I love Barry Hinson...

"I wish Tinker Bell would come in with some fairy dust, I wish we had a magic wand -- we don't have that," said SIU head coach Barry Hinson. "We have freshmen. Four of them are playing. Our sophomores that we were counting on, we're just not getting anything out of those guys right now." 

"At halftime, I just sat down right in front of (the team) and said `can you just try your best not to turn the ball over in the second half? Can you do that for me?'" Hinson related. "I didn't rant and rave at them. We're far past that. We're just a bunch of whipped dogs." 

"I have two choices -- quit or fight," Hinson stated. "I think you guys know me well enough by now that one of them ain't even an option. I'm just going to keep fighting, and we're going to get better."


----------



## TreeTop

Great line up today:

Loyola at UNI 3:30pm on ESPN3
Illinois State at WSU 5:30pm on ESPNU


----------



## treeman

32-28 UNI leading Loyola at the half @UNI
Loyola has a million turnovers but are hanging tough....on espn3 if you wanna tune in.


----------



## treeman

UNI wins pulling away in the second half


WSU up 29-23 on ILSU at the half on espnu


----------



## sycamorebacker

Quabachi said:


> I love Barry Hinson...
> 
> "I wish Tinker Bell would come in with some fairy dust, I wish we had a magic wand -- we don't have that," said SIU head coach Barry Hinson. "We have freshmen. Four of them are playing. Our sophomores that we were counting on, we're just not getting anything out of those guys right now."
> 
> "At halftime, I just sat down right in front of (the team) and said `can you just try your best not to turn the ball over in the second half? Can you do that for me?'" Hinson related. "I didn't rant and rave at them. We're far past that. We're just a bunch of whipped dogs."
> 
> "I have two choices -- quit or fight," Hinson stated. "I think you guys know me well enough by now that one of them ain't even an option. I'm just going to keep fighting, and we're going to get better."



I wouldn't love any coach that believes in Tinker Bell.


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State not going away, down 43-40 at WSU in 2nd


----------



## ISUCC

62-55 WSU, 2:49


----------



## ISUCC

WSU wins 70-62

WSU, INS, and MSU 2-0 in the MVC


----------



## TreeTop

Shockers win.


----------



## Bluethunder

Wichita State is still a good team, but i am really surprised at the problems they are having inside.  Started out the second half by getting out rebounded by ILS by a wide margin.  Getting very little inside production outside of Carter.


----------



## treeman

Watched the Illinois State/Wichita game last night, shockers are not nearly as good as i thought that they would be. VanVleet is looking human this year but Baker is still a stud, he irritates the crap out of me because he is very good and he never shows any emotion. the one thing that the shockers did that looked like the past couple of years is that right when they smelt blood they made the big play.

throughout the game i kept finding myself switching on who i was rooting for. I wanted Ilsu to win just to knock the shockers and their fans off their high horses this year but it was better for us that WSU won. the MVC looks to be more of a meat grinder than most anticipated this year. and i'd expect that we finish in the standings somewhere close to Ilsu. It would have been a big win for them as far as standings go to beat Wichita in Wichita.

My updated MVC rankings after two conference games.

Tier one 
1. UNI
2. WSU

Tier two
3. Loyola (i'm not sold on them, but where else do you put them?)
4. Evansville (same boat as loyola)

Tier three (you can put these teams in any order you want)
Missouri State
Indiana State
Illinois State

Tier four
8. Bradley
9. Southern Illinois
10. Drake


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Full Valley slate tonight with 3 of the 4 other games on ESPN3.

Bradley @ Wichita State - 8pm on ESPN3
Southern Illinois @ Northern Iowa - 8pm on ESPN3
Drake @ Illinois State - 8pm 
Loyola @ Evansville - 8:05pm on ESPN3


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bradley @ Wichita State - 8pm on ESPN3
> Southern Illinois @ Northern Iowa - 8pm on ESPN3
> Drake @ Illinois State - 8pm
> Loyola @ Evansville - 8:05pm on ESPN3



I'll take:
Wichita
Northern Iowa
Illinois State
Loyola

Would love to see Drake pull off the upset over Ilsu though


----------



## ISUCC

here they're all on espn3

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/scoreboard?date=20150107&confId=18


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Full Valley slate tonight with 3 of the 4 other games on ESPN3.
> 
> Bradley @ Wichita State - 8pm on ESPN3
> Southern Illinois @ Northern Iowa - 8pm on ESPN3
> Drake @ Illinois State - 8pm
> Loyola @ Evansville - 8:05pm on ESPN3



Loyola v. Evansville just tipped off on Fox Midwest.


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola, Bradley, ILS, and UNI winning the other games at halftime


----------



## Bluethunder

Loyola-Evansville game similar to ours vs. Evansville.  Back and forth, trading the lead.  Been a very good game.  At one point both teams were shooting over 60% in the first half.


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley and WSU in a close one in Wichita

ILS and UNI are winning easily

And now WSU pulling away, up 5


----------



## ISUCC

very good game in Evansville tonight, Loyola up 4

meanwhile, BSU won at 11-2 Eastern Michigan and EIU is trying to move to 3-0 in OVC play


----------



## BrokerZ

Is Drake going to win a conference game this year?  They are BAD.


----------



## ISUCC

GREAT game with UE and Loyola, wow! Tune in now


----------



## ISUCC

other finals

WSU beats Bradley

Illinois State over Drake, they could go 0-18, but I think they win 1-2 games, just hope one isn't over us. 

UNI beat SIU pretty easily too


----------



## ISUCC

Holy SHIT! Did anyone just see that at Evansville?????

WOW!

How about Loyola!?

Loyola scores with .1 left to take the lead and win the game


----------



## IndyTreeFan

ISUCC said:


> Holy SHIT! Did anyone just see that at Evansville?????
> 
> WOW!



I love it when Evansville gets beat!!!  Nice drop off by Doyle!!!


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm starting to seriously believe Milton Doyle is the best player in the Valley.  Very legit NBA talent.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The Valley... Is brutal and always has been. People try and make predictions and send e-mails to friends and act like they know what the hell is going on. Who the hell knows what is going on in the Valley. 

Outside of the Shockers this deal is wide the bleep open.


----------



## ISUCC

EIU won, going to 3-0 in OVC play. IUPUI had Oral Roberts beaten at ORU but let them shoot a 3 to tie with 1.5 seconds left in regulation, then lost in OT. And again, BSU won at 11-2 EMU tonight.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> EIU won, going to 3-0 in OVC play. IUPUI had Oral Roberts beaten at ORU but let them shoot a 3 to tie with 1.5 seconds left in regulation, then lost in OT. And again, BSU won at 11-2 EMU tonight.



Man... Take away that half empty mode and you know what the hell is going on! Always posting good updates on all sports and keeping everyone in the know. I wouldn't have taken the time to look for the stuff you just posted, thank you for that! Quit the negative talk and we be in business! lol 

Sending you an e-mail soon about Track fundraising - having a meeting soon and you will obviously be included, in fact I nominate you to be the Chair!


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The Valley... Is brutal and always has been. People try and make predictions and send e-mails to friends and act like they know what the hell is going on. Who the hell knows what is going on in the Valley.
> 
> Outside of the Shockers this deal is wide the bleep open.



Still think UNI is a better team than Wichita State.  The good thing about the Valley is we will get to find out if I am right since we all play the same teams twice,...unlike some of those bigger conferences that let in 34 teams for football money purposes.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> Still think UNI is a better team than Wichita State.  The good thing about the Valley is we will get to find out if I am right since we all play the same teams twice,...unlike some of those bigger conferences that let in 34 teams for football money purposes.



Sure sure, UNI can play with anyone and have proved it, they still have to knock of the Shox before I will give them what they want... 

Evansville is going to be fine, think the fact that Marty continues to play his son probably hurts them more than most Aces fans can even acknowledge but they are going to be a tough out come March (mark my words). 

Loyola looks to be a serious threat in the Valley this year. They have a few pieces that make them pretty formidable, hell I will take a .500 split vs. them at this point. 

IL State is going to be tough once they come the HC. 

The Valley is a gauntlet man, going to be fun - glad we have given ourselves a little room for error. Just need to wins the games we should win from here on out and we will be in good shape!


----------



## treeman

here is the ending to the Evansville/Loyola game. 




gotta think Marty is gone if he does not sniff a NCAA bid with DJ and Mock there.


----------



## BrokerZ

I love the look on Marty's face as they exit the timeout before Evansville starts their posession.  It's as if he knew they'd screw it up.  A 20' contested jumpshot with 14 seconds left on the clock was just horrible game management.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Did I mention how much I love it when Evansville gets beat??? :boogie:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Did I mention how much I love it when Evansville gets beat??? :boogie:



In every breath you take, Sting. 

:lol:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Conference only individual and team stats through 3 games. 

http://www.mvc.org/mbb/stats/ind-conf.pdf
http://www.mvc.org/mbb/stats/team-conf.pdf

Drake:


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> Conference only individual and team stats through 3 games.
> 
> http://www.mvc.org/mbb/stats/ind-conf.pdf
> http://www.mvc.org/mbb/stats/team-conf.pdf



wow look at the "minutes played" Evansville has a short bench. DJ average OVER 40 minutes!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

treeman said:


> wow look at the "minutes played" Evansville has a short bench. DJ average OVER 40 minutes!



They're gonna be hurting by the end of the season...


----------



## sycamorebacker

treeman said:


> wow look at the "minutes played" Evansville has a short bench. DJ average OVER 40 minutes!



You should look at the minutes for their game with us.  That will hurt them if they ever need someone off the bench.


----------



## Bluethunder

IndyTreeFan said:


> They're gonna be hurting by the end of the season...



Thought the same thing when I saw DJ played over 40 minutes against us.  With the amount of movement he puts in on offense, you would expect him to struggle towards the end of the season battling fatigue.


----------



## ISUCC

UE and Bradley in a good game in Peoria, UE with a small lead, 2nd half


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> UE and Bradley in a good game in Peoria, UE with a small lead, 2nd half



Evansville held on to win 66-56. Bradley shot 32% from the field.

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/boxscore?gameId=400586407


----------



## ISUCC

UNI won easily at Drake as well

2 games Sunday

WSU at Loyola

ILS at Missouri State


----------



## ISUCC

ILS over MSU 11-7 with 14:00 left first half in Springfield

on espn3


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State just crushing MSU 49-27. MSU not looking good at all. Looking more like a Thursday team today

We'll have our hands full Weds. with ILS


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Illinois State just crushing MSU 49-27. MSU not looking good at all. Looking more like a Thursday team today
> 
> We'll have our hands full Weds. with ILS



Shooting, shooting, shooting.

ILSU is 7-10 from 3 and MSU is 0-7 from there.


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois State is running MSU out of the gym and KILLING them on the boards.  Not only is MSU's poor shooting putting them behind but the misses are being used as opportunities to run by Illinois State and they are beating the Bears down the court time and time again.

We will have to rebound well and play good transition defense on Wednesday.


----------



## Bluethunder

Wichita State and Loyola about to tip off, should be a great game.  

Go Ramblers!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Illinois State is running MSU out of the gym and KILLING them on the boards.  Not only is MSU's poor shooting putting them behind but the misses are being used as opportunities to run by Illinois State and they are beating the Bears down the court time and time again.
> 
> We will have to rebound well and play good transition defense on Wednesday.



Lost by 14 but there was a 24 point difference from behind the arc despite only hitting one more shot than Missouri State.

69 points on 20-50, 9-15.
55 points on 19-53, 1-13.

The three point shot... the great basketball equalizer.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Lost by 14 but there was a 24 point difference from behind the arc despite only hitting one more shot than Missouri State.
> 
> 69 points on 20-50, 9-15.
> 55 points on 19-53, 1-13.
> 
> The three point shot... the great basketball equalizer.



Missouri State just looked a step slow all day long.  Illinois State was far more athletic.


----------



## Bluethunder

Loyola up five at the half, 28-23.  Ramblers playing GREAT defense!

If they can keep this defense up for 20 more minutes they will win, just swarming Wichita State.


----------



## BallyPie

I know this is "Around the Valley", but has anyone noticed that Crieghton is 9-8 (Sagarin #123) and 0-4 in the Big East.....and Loyola is 12-3 (Sagarin #66).......who misses Creighton now??    We're actually stronger without them.....at least this year...


----------



## Bluethunder

BallyPie said:


> I know this is "Around the Valley", but has anyone noticed that Crieghton is 9-8 (Sagarin #123) and 0-4 in the Big East.....and Loyola is 12-3 (Sagarin #66).......who misses Creighton now??    We're actually stronger without them.....at least this year...



It will be tremendously rich with irony the fact that Wichita State fans railed against Loyola last year as an RPI killer and did not like their inclusion in the conference and now Loyola could give them their first conference loss.  

It would be almost as sweet as Creighton being a Big East bottom feeder.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Missouri State just looked a step slow all day long.  Illinois State was far more athletic.



I hear you. Just saying if they shoot 40% from 3, they lose by 2. They go 6 of 13 and they win by 1. 

It all comes down to putting the ball in the bucket.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Loyola up five at the half, 28-23.  Ramblers playing GREAT defense!
> 
> If they can keep this defense up for 20 more minutes they will win, just swarming Wichita State.



Well, looks like WSU is coming out with a different intensity in this 2nd half.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Well, looks like WSU is coming out with a different intensity in this 2nd half.



Same way they came out in the first half and slowly Loyola regained control.  Will the Ramblers keep their poise and be able to finish the second half the way they finished the first?  We shall see......


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Same way they came out in the first half and slowly Loyola regained control.  Will the Ramblers keep their poise and be able to finish the second half the way they finished the first?  We shall see......


I think they're worn down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Cotton pokes away a ball and chases Doyle down and pokes it out of bounds at their end of the floor. Loyola inbounds it with like 6 seconds left in shot clock and Loyola player hits a half court bank shot as shot clock expires. Awesome sequence.


----------



## Bluethunder

Yea, Loyola is running out of gas.  Played a sold game, just couldn't keep it going in the second half.  They focused on Van Fleet and Baker, which left Cotton there to beat them.  Doyle just needs more help.  Still, Loyola playing several sophomores and freshman so their future looks solid.


----------



## treeman

after 4 conference games things are starting to shake up with still plenty of questions yet to be answered.

I am very interested in a UNI/Wichita matchup. I think that Evansiville is a lot closer to the "Indiana State and Illinois State" tier than they are Loyola, but at the same time Loyola is still a big question mark for me. And after this week Missouri State showed that they are in a battle to stay out of Thursday.

my week 2 power rankings.

1. Wichita State
2. Norther Iowa 
3. Loyola
4. Evansville
5. Indiana State/Illinois State (the winner of our game wednesday will get this spot)
7. Missouri State
8. Bradley
9. Southern Illinois 
10. Drake


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Hold on a second, let me make sure I got this right. Indiana State (us), we are 4-0 in the conference and we are only one of two teams that have 2 road wins on the season and two of the teams ranked ahead of us we have beat this season and we are 5 even if we win on Wednesday which would mean we would not only have 2 road wins we will have already swept a team?? Wow is all I have to say about that.

I mean statistically speaking we aint world beaters, I aint even suggesting we should be ranked #1 or #2 but I don't see how you could do a "power ranking" and put us anything lower than #3, that just doesn't make any sense to me. How the hell do you justify that? 

I mean not to mention, if you are looking ahead at our schedule and we were to win at home Wednesday and then we win at Drake Saturday are you still going to leave us at 5 come next week? Because based on the logic that you have used, we get the 5 spot if we beat Illinois State and Drake is the worst team in the MVC so  basically we could go to 6-0 and win 2 more games this week and still be in the 5 spot if all the teams ahead of us were to win. 

It's one thing to say, I am going to do a power ranking and it's another thing to do it and say I'm going to try and be unbiased in my approach. But what are you basing this on? What does a team have to freaking do to display power? I'd say a 4-0 start with 2 road wins is pretty damn powerful wouldn't you?

We have a 2 game game lead over any other team in the Valley not named Wichita or UNI. Oh and guess what 3 of the 4 teams at 2-2 we have already beat once this season. Not powerful at all, 3 of our 4 wins have come vs. teams currently ranked in the top 6 in the Valley. SMH


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Hold on a second, let me make sure I got this right. Indiana State (us), we are 4-0 in the conference and we are only one of two teams that have 2 road wins on the season and two of the teams ranked ahead of us we have beat this season and we are 5 even if we win on Wednesday which would mean we would not only have 2 road wins we will have already swept a team?? Wow is all I have to say about that.
> 
> I mean statistically speaking we aint world beaters, I aint even suggesting we should be ranked #1 or #2 but I don't see how you could do a "power ranking" and put us anything lower than #3, that just doesn't make any sense to me. How the hell do you justify that?
> 
> I mean not to mention, if you are looking ahead at our schedule and we were to win at home Wednesday and then we win at Drake Saturday are you still going to leave us at 5 come next week? Because based on the logic that you have used, we get the 5 spot if we beat Illinois State and Drake is the worst team in the MVC so  basically we could go to 6-0 and win 2 more games this week and still be in the 5 spot if all the teams ahead of us were to win.
> 
> It's one thing to say, I am going to do a power ranking and it's another thing to do it and say I'm going to try and be unbiased in my approach. But what are you basing this on? What does a team have to freaking do to display power? I'd say a 4-0 start with 2 road wins is pretty damn powerful wouldn't you?
> 
> We have a 2 game game lead over any other team in the Valley not named Wichita or UNI. Oh and guess what 3 of the 4 teams at 2-2 we have already beat once this season. Not powerful at all, 3 of our 4 wins have come vs. teams currently ranked in the top 6 in the Valley. SMH



So, I'm confused.  Do you agree or disagree with his power rankings???



....and that's sarcasm for those that need help...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BrokerZ said:


> So, I'm confused.  Do you agree or disagree with his power rankings???
> 
> 
> 
> ....and that's sarcasm for those that need help...



Z don't get me wrong, I'm glad he made his post - I enjoy this kinda shit a great deal. 

It just doesn't make sense to me, how you do a power ranking and not even justify why... If you are going to go to the trouble of posting power rankings you have to provide some sort of logic to qualify a position in the ranking... You can't just say, here are my rankings the end. Lol


----------



## treeman

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Hold on a second, let me make sure I got this right. Indiana State (us), we are 4-0 in the conference and we are only one of two teams that have 2 road wins on the season


 against possibly the worst team in conference and a mid-pack team with starters out 





SycamoreStateofMind said:


> and two of the teams ranked ahead of us we have beat this season


 true but the same team we beat did beat a top 25 team too. 





SycamoreStateofMind said:


> and we are 5 even if we win on Wednesday which would mean we would not only have 2 road wins we will have already swept a team?? Wow is all I have to say about that.


 we havn't won the game yet so this is irrelevant



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I mean statistically speaking we aint world beaters, I aint even suggesting we should be ranked #1 or #2 but I don't see how you could do a "power ranking" and put us anything lower than #3, that just doesn't make any sense to me. How the hell do you justify that?


 do you really think we should be ahead of a 2-2 Loyola team who performed in the non-con like you are suppose too and 2 loses are in conference were to two top 25 teams, one on the road and the other to a team that hasn't lost in conference in like 500+ days? 



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I mean not to mention, if you are looking ahead at our schedule and we were to win at home Wednesday and then we win at Drake Saturday are you still going to leave us at 5 come next week? Because based on the logic that you have used, we get the 5 spot if we beat Illinois State and Drake is the worst team in the MVC so  basically we could go to 6-0 and win 2 more games this week and still be in the 5 spot if all the teams ahead of us were to win.


 if we beat Illinois State and lose to Drake or vi versa i can't imagine us moving anywhere in any "power rankings" you see. if we win both then hey, we have solidified our spot in the top half of the conference and it will all depend on what the other 4 did during the week. if we lose both then we are in the same boat as Missouri State. 



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> It's one thing to say, I am going to do a power ranking and it's another thing to do it and say I'm going to try and be unbiased in my approach. But what are you basing this on? What does a team have to freaking do to display power? I'd say a 4-0 start with 2 road wins is pretty damn powerful wouldn't you?


 don't get me wrong, i'm loving the start and i'm loving the team. But our non-con killed us and we are going to have to play and win games against our 6 toughest games on paper WSU, UNI, and LU. MSU and us are the only teams that haven't played 1 of those 3 opponents. until we beat 1 of those teams or 1 of them loses to a team at the bottom, the best we can do is #4.



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> We have a 2 game game lead over any other team in the Valley not named Wichita or UNI. Oh and guess what 3 of the 4 teams at 2-2 we have already beat once this season. Not powerful at all, 3 of our 4 wins have come vs. teams currently ranked in the top 6 in the Valley. SMH


 the valley as always is a clusterf***, if not for Evansville's win over UNI, Eville would be ranked in the #6 spot. But you can't ignore a win like that for them. you could make an argument for teams 3-6 but our non-con will keep us towards the bottom until we prove it against a top team.

I don't want to be perceived as a bad guy or trying to put down our Sycamores because i am lovin' this start as much as anyone.


----------



## sycamorebacker

treeman said:


> I don't want to be perceived as a bad guy or trying to put down our Sycamores because i am lovin' this start as much as anyone.



If it means anything, it didn't bother me and I'm EXTREMELY sensitive to any negativity (to a fault).


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Negative? Putting us down? 

Nope, if you think we are 5th in a "power ranking" fine by me. But don't title it, Week 2 power ranking and use stuff like Loyola's non conference as a determining factor. That being said, real good stuff about their only two losses coming vs. top 25 conference teams, I didn't realize the other loss that had was vs. UNI. 

Again, I wouldn't have put us ahead of UNI or the Shox either - but if you a doing a true power ranking I still don't see how we are any worse than 3rd it just doesn't make sense to me. 

Thank you for taking the time to justify it to me - good work!


----------



## Bluethunder

Marcus Marshall suspended by Lusk at Missouri State for "conduct detrimental to the team".  Are the wheels falling off in Springfield?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> Marcus Marshall suspended by Lusk at Missouri State for "conduct detrimental to the team".  Are the wheels falling off in Springfield?



Or it could be addition by subtraction.


----------



## Bluethunder

sycamorebacker said:


> Or it could be addition by subtraction.



Maybe, but they have struggled all year to find a second scorer to go along with Marshall, so somebody is going to really have to step up for the Bears now.


----------



## ISUCC

UNI won last night @ Bradley

on ESPN3 now
Drake @ Loyola
SIU @ WSU

Others 
UE at MSU
ILS at INS


----------



## ISUCC

Winners tonight

Indiana State
Loyola
Wichita State
Evansville


----------



## Bluethunder

Except for Wichita, all very close games.


----------



## ISUCC

not MVC related, but ISU related

EIU won again tonight to move to 5-0 in OVC play and their RPI is nearing that sub 100 mark, so whoever is coaching them now has done an amazing job. While our loss at home stings, it's not like we lost to an awful team. Who knew EIU would actually be decent the year?


----------



## treeman

Todays games

wheat people @ purple people
badley @ redturds
Indiana State @ all about that drake

Sundays games

the marshalless bears @ the fighting tuttles
doyle and co. @ barry's boys


----------



## ISUCC

WSU easily over UE at the half


----------



## ISUCC

WSU wins by 20, easily, we need to win to keep pace now.


----------



## Bluethunder

Was really surprised how bad Evansville looked.  They only had 15 points at halftime.  Personally, I like Marty Simmons but a few more games like this and he may be shown the door.  

I have a feeling he will be back next year and it will NCAA tournament bid or "you're fired"


----------



## ISUCC

UNI over MSU today

SIU getting ready to beat Loyola, which will help us.


----------



## ISUCC

SIU picks up their first MVC win over Loyola also to move to 1-5 in MVC play

Loyola 3-3


----------



## treeman

welp it's time for SSOM favorite post. my "power rankings" (this week i'll give you the explanations for my placement.

1. Wichita State - Until someone knocks them off, this is where they belong.
2. Northern Iowa - Seem to be a clear #2 in the league and will challenge for the title and at-large birth.
3. Indiana State - Hesitant to put us here, but with the loyola and evansville loss's we deserve the spot this week with our 5-1 mark.
4. Loyola - they've looked good all year until they were hinsoned. could this be the fall of the ramblers?
5. Illinois State - a team capable of beating and losing to any team in the conference. if they find their mojo they could be dangerous.
6. Evansville - When will Evansville realize that marty ball just doesn't work for an entire season?
7. Missouri State - With Marcus Marshall gone i expect them to fall in the rankings and solidify their spot for Thursday.
8. Southern Illinois - Beat a seemingly good Loyola team, capable of knocking off of a few people.
9. Drake - if they shoot like they did against us the rest of the season they will be a tough out.
10. Bradley - havn't seen anything from bradley that deserves them a higher ranking.


----------



## ISUCC

tonight, Illinois State at Drake, 8pm, no TV, go Drake! take down the other ISU for us


----------



## ISUCC

at the half Illinois State leads Drake 29-27

Drake shooting 33% from the field, 37% from 3, go figure. Oh to have that game back.


----------



## ISUCC

under 4 to go at Drake, ILS leads 59-48


----------



## Bluethunder

Evansville knocks off Loyola in Chicago, 65-56.  Loyola payed without Doyle due to injury, and Evansville all but played without Ballentine as he went 2-12 in the game.

Not sure if Doyle will play us on Saturday.


----------



## ISUCC

WSU beat MSU

SIU beat Bradley

UE beat Loyola

UNI over Indiana State

Illinois State over Drake

we're still alone in 3rd, GOT to beat Loyola Saturday


----------



## ISUCC

yesterday Bradley beat MSU and Evansville beat SIU, so there are now 3 teams at 2-6 in MVC play. 

Today Drake is at WSU on espn3 at 2pm, and then at 4pm on ESPNU UNI is at Illinois State, good day.


----------



## ISUCC

WSU easily over Drake, not even close, 30 minutes to the game of the weekend at Illinois State.


----------



## Bluethunder

Evansville won, but IMO they did not look good.  Not a real athletic team and was surprised they could not close out SIU.  Aces up double digits most of the game but still let SIU get to within 3 in the last few minutes.  SIU began driving at will.

Was a pretty sloppy game for awhile.


----------



## ISUCC

Pretty good game at Illinois State, they obviously made some half time adjustments and now lead 40-33


----------



## BallyPie

yep.....would be big for us if IllSt can hang on....


----------



## treeman

I honeslty dont know who id rather see win this game. Id have to give it to ilsu because we hold the tie breaker over them if we tie in conference


----------



## BallyPie

treeman said:


> I honeslty dont know who id rather see win this game. Id have to give it to ilsu because we hold the tie breaker over them if we tie in conference



it's a matter of who we want to play first in St Louis..............I think Loyola is headed for the 6th seed which is who we would draw if we are #3....I think IllSt will end up 4th or 5th.........huge game with UE on Tues as it would really put us in the driver seat to get a Top 3 seed.


----------



## treeman

Never noticed but Dan Muller definitily gives off a deuce bag vibe. Im thinkin its the pink shirt with the top button undone.


----------



## ISUCC

what a game, down to the wire!


----------



## ISUCC

BallyPie said:


> it's a matter of who we want to play first in St Louis..............I think Loyola is headed for the 6th seed which is who we would draw if we are #3....I think IllSt will end up 4th or 5th.........huge game with UE on Tues as it would really put us in the driver seat to get a Top 3 seed.



do NOT want to play Illinois State in St. Louis, and who knows, if we play like we have been we can be a 2 or 3 seed, or even the 1 seed, but that'd take some pretty incredible play from us.


----------



## Bluethunder

Tie game with about 90 seconds to go. One team has Ben Jacobson coaching them, one has Dan Muller.  

For that reason, my money is on UNI.


----------



## ISUCC

wow, what a game folks! UNI wins 54-53, solidifying us as a top 3 seed


----------



## Bluethunder

Agreed.  Big shot by Buss, great game.

For all the talent that Illinois State has, they are now 4-4 in the conference.


----------



## treeman

Wow! Great second half of basketball. I like northern iowa and respect their program, im happy that they won against the redturds


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> do NOT want to play Illinois State in St. Louis, and who knows, if we play like we have been we can be a 2 or 3 seed, or even the 1 seed, but that'd take some pretty incredible play from us.



Don't 1 and 2 play the Thur winners, and 3 plays 6, and 4 plays 5?  If so, we need to get that 3 seed.


----------



## Bluethunder

sycamorebacker said:


> Don't 1 and 2 play the Thur winners, and 3 plays 6, and 4 plays 5?  If so, we need to get that 3 seed.



Yes, that is how it works, and yes, that is the plan for us.


----------



## BallyPie

ISUCC said:


> wow, what a game folks! UNI wins 54-53, solidifying us as a top 3 seed



We still have to beat UE to hold that 3 spot....if they beat us, they're in the driver seat for that 3 spot.....they've already played WS once which is one of their losses.....we haven't played WS yet........HUGE GAME ON TUES..


----------



## sycamorebacker

BallyPie said:


> We still have to beat UE to hold that 3 spot....if they beat us, they're in the driver seat for that 3 spot.....they've already played WS once which is one of their losses.....we haven't played WS yet........HUGE GAME ON TUES..



And they beat NIU, right.  I think we will beat NIU at our place. 
If we could sweep UE and red ISU, that should set us up for a decent finish.


----------



## Bluethunder

True we still have two games against Wichita State, but we also have not played Bradley.

By Wednesday we will be halfway done with the conference regular season and will be done with Illinois State and Evansville.  Out of our remaining 9 games, two will be against Bradley, one at home vs. Southern Illinois, one on the road vs Missouri State and one at home vs. Drake.

To put it another way, five of our final nine conference games will be against likely Thursday night teams.


----------



## TreeTop

Here's the Tues and Wed slate:

1/27 ISU @ UE  ESPN3
1/28 LU @ WSU ESPN3
1/28 IlSU @ MSU ESPN3
1/28 UNI @ SIU 
1/28 DU @ BU  ESPN3

I'd say we've got the game of the mid-week followed by Loyola at Wichita......poor Drake/Bradley.


----------



## treeman

Standings after 8 games

Wichita State: 8-0
Northern Iowa: 7-1
Indiana State: 6-2
Evansville: 5-3
Illinois State: 4-4
Loyola: 3-5
Southern Illinois: 2-6
Missouri State: 2-6
Bradley: 2-6
Drake 1-7

Quite honestly, if you wanted to rank the teams these standings would be damn close to their "rankings".

that Drake game hurt but i have a feeling they will knock off a few more middle to upper tier teams by seasons end. This week we have a big one against Evansville that will go a long way if we want to be the #2 or #3 seed in St. Louis. It will be interesting to see if Loyola will come back strong after the absence of Doyle, it looks like they will be trying to avoid Thursday if this slide continues for them after their hot start.


----------



## Bluethunder

As I have watched the season play out, I can say that I really don't see a huge difference between 1-2, between 3-6 (if Doyle is playing) and 7-10.  I think all of them are pretty close and can beat the others on any given night.  I know everyone on here wants to avoid Illinois State, but most of that is more due to karma than it is because they are so much better than us.  We just feel like they are due against us.  

If we finish anywhere in the 3-6 range (very likely) our games will all be dogfights and we will have to play well, so for me it isn't that big of a deal.  I just want to finish 3rd because it means we will have won more games than if we finish 5th or 6th, not because I necessarily feel that it is an easier path.

All that being said, a win tomorrow night would go a lOOOOONG way to wrapping up a 3 seed.  It would put us at least two games ahead of everyone, and would give us the tie breaker over the two teams most likely to challenge us for the #3 (Eville and IlSt).


----------



## TreeTop

Quabachi said:


> Here's the Tues and Wed slate:
> 
> 1/27 ISU @ UE  ESPN3
> 1/28 LU @ WSU ESPN3
> 1/28 IlSU @ MSU ESPN3
> 1/28 UNI @ SIU
> 1/28 DU @ BU  ESPN3
> 
> I'd say we've got the game of the mid-week followed by Loyola at Wichita......poor Drake/Bradley.



My Predictions...

Sycamores
Shockers
Redbirds
Panthers
Bulldogs


----------



## treeman

Quabachi said:


> My Predictions...
> 
> Sycamores
> Shockers
> *Redbirds*
> Panthers
> Bulldogs



although MSU is looking pretty bad these days. Birds are capable of losing to anyone in the conference and with it being on the road after a heartbreak to a top 25 team, i wouldn't be surprised to see them blow it


----------



## ISUCC

4 games tonight, all on ESPN3 except for the UNI @ SIU game


----------



## ISUCC

all the favorites winning pretty handily tonight

WSU over Loyola

UNI over SIU

ILS over MSU

Drake over Bradley


----------



## ISUCC

so after tonight, SIU, Drake, MSU, and Bradley will all be 2-7 in MVC play. I think that safely eliminates us from worrying about having to play on Thursday. 

Loyola will be 3-6 and in the 6th spot, they could easily slide down to a Thursday team. 

At this point we would be much better off to finish as a 3 seed or better, if we can do that we would certainly have a much easier matchup on Friday than we would if we're a 4-5 seed and having to play UE or Illinois State again.

We have got to take care of business and win the games we're supposed to, avoid bad losses, and win a game or two we're not supposed to win. Probably won't happen, but we can hope


----------



## Bluethunder

Really don't see how Geno Ford at Bradley keeps his job after this season.  One of the higher paid coaches in the Valley and in his 4th year at Bradley they are (arguably) the worst team in the league.


----------



## GuardShock

ISUCC said:


> so after tonight, SIU, Drake, MSU, and Bradley will all be 2-7 in MVC play. I think that safely eliminates us from worrying about having to play on Thursday.
> 
> Loyola will be 3-6 and in the 6th spot, they could easily slide down to a Thursday team.
> 
> At this point we would be much better off to finish as a 3 seed or better, if we can do that we would certainly have a much easier matchup on Friday than we would if we're a 4-5 seed and having to play UE or Illinois State again.
> 
> We have got to take care of business and win the games we're supposed to, avoid bad losses, and win a game or two we're not supposed to win. Probably won't happen, but we can hope



I'm just politely asking the Basketball Gods for one Wichita State and UNI win this season. It doesn't matter which time we play them. Just one .


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

We got what, 9 conference games left? Everyone else has that many games left also and we are on here talking about who we want to play and who we don't want to play? Am I seeing that right Scott? 

So are you telling me if Bradley (which we haven't even played yet) or Loyola or Evansville rattles off 5 or 6 wins in a row to close the season we would really rather have them than insert other team? 

Point being, can't we just let things play out and then decide how we can win the game? Does it really serve any purpose at all to look 9 games ahead to St. Louis and say we would rather have this team than that team? It's a win or go home situation, I don't know that it really matters who you play - everyone is playing to stay alive, thus everyone is VERY dangerous. I don't think Wichita is any more dangerous than Southern Illinois once you get to St. Louis. Because Southern, just like Wichita can send you back to Terre Haute - all becomes equal (in theory) once you get past the conference season...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We just need to keep getting better every week.  Then, when we get to St. Louis, we should be ready to make a run.  Just gotta stay out of Thursday.  That's the only imperative at this point.


----------



## sycamorebacker

IndyTreeFan said:


> We just need to keep getting better every week.  Then, when we get to St. Louis, we should be ready to make a run.  Just gotta stay out of Thursday.  That's the only imperative at this point.



If we fall into Thursday, I'm not concerned with how we do in the tournament.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

sycamorebacker said:


> If we fall into Thursday, I'm not concerned with how we do in the tournament.



Tru 'dat...


----------



## BallyPie

Just looking at UE's schedule.....if we're within a game of them in late Feb, we've got a shot to overtake them for 3rd.......they have brutal stretch to end the season....there's a decent chance they could lose their last 3 games.

@ WS
@ UNI
vs. Illinois State


----------



## ISUCC

BallyPie said:


> Just looking at UE's schedule.....if we're within a game of them in late Feb, we've got a shot to overtake them for 3rd.......they have brutal stretch to end the season....there's a decent chance they could lose their last 3 games.
> 
> @ WS
> @ UNI
> vs. Illinois State



maybe Drake can help us out by beating UE this Saturday in Des Moines.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Guys! Guys!  Please stop!  It's like SSOM said, we have a lot of games left and a whole lot of competition for those 3--5 spots.  We can't count on anyone beating anyone.  We have a lot of games to play ourselves.  We just need to win our share, win the ones we are supposed to win and try to steal one.

It's not just the seed.  I want to be 3rd in the conference just because I think we can be.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> Guys! Guys!  Please stop!  It's like SSOM said, we have a lot of games left and a whole lot of competition for those 3--5 spots.  We can't count on anyone beating anyone.  We have a lot of games to play ourselves.  We just need to win our share, win the ones we are supposed to win and try to steal one.
> 
> It's not just the seed.  I want to be 3rd in the conference just because I think we can be.



Thank you... I mean you could literally say this about a particular game on any given night that said team must beat said team to help us out. It has to be the most useless and meaningless conversation imaginable with 9 games left to play. Just stop it already.


----------



## BrokerZ

So, let me know when we're allowed to discuss future games left.  I happen to enjoy reading and discussing about all of the scenarios, regardless of how unlikely they may be to occur.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> So, let me know when we're allowed to discuss future games left.  I happen to enjoy reading and discussing about all of the scenarios, regardless of how unlikely they may be to occur.



Ok, I'll allow it but SSOM might not. 

I root for certain teams to win, but there is no much competition for 3-4 that whoever wins will be nipping at our heels.


----------



## ISUCC

analyzing the weekend games and how they benefit/hurt ISU

WSU @ UNI, this is the big one, a WSU win puts UNI at 2 losses and gives us a renewed shot at the 2 seed if we can beat UNI Tuesday, which I think we can, their Saturday game will be an emotional one for them, so they may be due for a letdown Tuesday in Terre Haute. 

Illinois State at Loyola, probably an Illinois State win, but as long as we win vs. Bradley, we're still 2 games up on ILS, which is good. 

UE at Drake, could really use Drake to do to UE what they did to us in Des Moines, puts us back in 3rd for the time being. 

SIU vs MSU, has virtually no affect on ISU, both teams are 2-7, so someone will get their 3rd MVC win here.


----------



## BrokerZ

ISUCC said:


> analyzing the weekend games and how they benefit/hurt ISU
> 
> WSU @ UNI, this is the big one, a WSU win puts UNI at 2 losses and gives us a renewed shot at the 2 seed if we can beat UNI Tuesday, which I think we can, their Saturday game will be an emotional one for them, so they may be due for a letdown Tuesday in Terre Haute.
> 
> Illinois State at Loyola, probably an Illinois State win, but as long as we win vs. Bradley, we're still 2 games up on ILS, which is good.
> 
> UE at Drake, could really use Drake to do to UE what they did to us in Des Moines, puts us back in 3rd for the time being.
> 
> SIU vs MSU, has virtually no affect on ISU, both teams are 2-7, so someone will get their 3rd MVC win here.



I'm really looking forward to the UNI/WSU game.  It'll be fun to see if UNI can hang with the big boy in the conference, and if they're as good as their rankign suggests.  Obviously UNI has an advantage because they're playing at home.


----------



## jturner38

ISUCC said:


> analyzing the weekend games and how they benefit/hurt ISU
> 
> WSU @ UNI, this is the big one, a WSU win puts UNI at 2 losses and gives us a renewed shot at the 2 seed if we can beat UNI Tuesday, which I think we can, their Saturday game will be an emotional one for them, so they may be due for a letdown Tuesday in Terre Haute.
> 
> Illinois State at Loyola, probably an Illinois State win, but as long as we win vs. Bradley, we're still 2 games up on ILS, which is good.
> 
> UE at Drake, could really use Drake to do to UE what they did to us in Des Moines, puts us back in 3rd for the time being.
> 
> SIU vs MSU, has virtually no affect on ISU, both teams are 2-7, so someone will get their 3rd MVC win here.



Dont forget we hold the tie breaker over ILL st bc we won both meetings and UE has the tie breaker over us bc they have the higher non-con SOS. We need UE to lose 1 more game then we do from this point on. Same will be said if UNI loses to WSU then to us Tuesday. They have the higher non-con SOS as well. 
In about another week and a half (3 games) and we can have a better look at what is most likely to happen.


----------



## ISUCC

jturner38 said:


> Dont forget we hold the tie breaker over ILL st bc we won both meetings and UE has the tie breaker over us bc they have the higher non-con SOS. We need UE to lose 1 more game then we do from this point on. Same will be said if UNI loses to WSU then to us Tuesday. They have the higher non-con SOS as well.
> In about another week and a half (3 games) and we can have a better look at what is most likely to happen.



I forgot how the seedings work, so you're right, we do need to finish one game better than UE and UNI to get that 2-3 seed.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BrokerZ said:


> So, let me know when we're allowed to discuss future games left.  I happen to enjoy reading and discussing about all of the scenarios, regardless of how unlikely they may be to occur.



Okay I allow it.


----------



## ISUCC

ILS in a close game with Loyola here 44-38 ILS with 5 to go. 

Drake up on UE in Des Moines, we need another Drake win today to help us out.


----------



## ISUCC

ILS wins 48-45


----------



## ISUCC

good one in Des Moines, all tied at 53, meanwhile, UNI is destroying WSU 35-21

now Drake up 2


----------



## ISUCC

Drake pulling away from UE, 60-53 with a little over a minute left


----------



## treeman

Aces lose...thank you drake


----------



## ISUCC

Drake helps us out by beating UE, we're all alone in 3rd now. 

UNI is crushing WSU by 18


----------



## BrokerZ

UNI making WSU look very beatable. It's all about perimeter defense. Baker and VanVleet look totally lost.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Tuesday night must be ours.  I love to see the Shockers lose, but it would be best for us if they had won.


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamore Proud said:


> Tuesday night must be ours.  I love to see the Shockers lose, but it would be best for us if they had won.



agreed, for us to have a shot at 2nd or 1st in the MVC we needed WSU to win, but it's not that bad, we just need to keep winning, and win a game or two we're not supposed to win (ahem, Tuesday), and avoid bad losses, that gets us no worse than 3rd and a good matchup on Friday in St Louis.


----------



## ISUCC

one more game tonight yet, on ESPN3, SIU vs. Missouri State, someone will get their 3rd win and move into a tie for 6th with Loyola and Drake at 3-7. That battle for 6th is gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## ISUCC

in the Thursday night preview game from Missouri State, the Bears will beat SIU and move into a 3 way tie for 6th with Drake and Loyola.


----------



## meistro

ISUCC said:


> agreed, for us to have a shot at 2nd or 1st in the MVC we needed WSU to win, but it's not that bad, we just need to keep winning, and win a game or two we're not supposed to win (ahem, Tuesday), and avoid bad losses, that gets us no worse than 3rd and a good matchup on Friday in St Louis.



The fact that we have a good chance to finish 3rd in the conference tells me that Lansing has done a helluva job with this team in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## BallyPie

ISUCC said:


> agreed, for us to have a shot at 2nd or 1st in the MVC we needed WSU to win, but it's not that bad, we just need to keep winning, and win a game or two we're not supposed to win (ahem, Tuesday), and avoid bad losses, that gets us no worse than 3rd and a good matchup on Friday in St Louis.



I think UNI beating WS gives us the better chance to win the league........if we beat UNI at home.....beat WS twice....and UNI loses at WS and Loyola....we win the league........(given we beat everyone else)...........if WS would have won.....we probably don't have a chance to beat them in the loss column being we're 3 back.......

Now....will this happen.....probably not.....but odds-wise....the UNI win probably gives us a better chance....


----------



## TreeTop

BallyPie said:


> I think UNI beating WS gives us the better chance to win the league........if we beat UNI at home.....beat WS twice....and UNI loses at WS and Loyola....we win the league........(given we beat everyone else)...........if WS would have won.....we probably don't have a chance to beat them in the loss column being we're 3 back.......
> 
> Now....will this happen.....probably not.....but odds-wise....the UNI win probably gives us a better chance....



I like the way your crazy mind thinks.


----------



## ISUCC

I honestly think we can sweep WSU, just because we have bigs and they really don't. They had noone to stop Tuttle yesterday. Our games with them will come down to how well we utilize Gant and Kitchell. If we can get the ball inside AND they can score, then maybe we get WSU into foul trouble? If those 2 don't play well I don't think we win either game. 

Still think we can win at home vs. UNI too, we had them beat up there, just need to defend better, otherwise they'll win again


----------



## TreeTop

I think we can hang with and beat the big dogs too UNI WSU.  I'm worried about laying eggs @MSU, Loyola and Bradley.


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois state all over Evansville right now, 21-9. 

To be honest, the game is more of a blowout than the score would suggest. Aces getting smothered and look very slow and unathletic compared to the Birds.   Illinois State looks really good tonight.


----------



## ISUCC

Indiana schools are an embarrassment to the MVC tonight.


----------



## treeman

ISUCC said:


> Indiana schools are an embarrassment to the MVC tonight.



we lost to the #14 team in the country tonight by 10....yes we played bad and it wasn't much of a game but we lost to the #14 team in the country tonight by 10.


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> we lost to the #14 team in the country tonight by 10....yes we played bad and it wasn't much of a game but we lost to the #14 team in the country tonight by 10.



true, but it was our lack of effort that was concerning, Golden tweeted all night about our disinterest in the game (until the very end).


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> true, but it was our lack of effort that was concerning, Golden tweeted all night about our disinterest in the game (until the very end).



Well if you are just going to come on here and regurgitate what Golden has to say them spare us all. 

You and him do have something in common, both glass half empty kinda folks. 

But Godlen and then you would be correct, our energy was poor and we didn't play well. UNI had a lot to do with that - again they are a Championship level team, don't discount that!


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Well if you are just going to come on here and regurgitate what Golden has to say them spare us all.
> 
> You and him do have something in common, both glass half empty kinda folks.
> 
> But Godlen and then you would be correct, our energy was poor and we didn't play well. UNI had a lot to do with that - again they are a Championship level team, don't discount that!




"We didn't play hard enough" is an easy line to use when you lose.  

If we would have won this, I would have considered it a HUGE win, so I'm not going to moan about losing.  Even if we do end up 3th-4th, there is a gap between UNI/WSU and the rest of us.  We need some forwards and centers that can consistently score inside, pass, and rebound.  And we need another year of experience for Scott, Etherington and Bennett.  And we need Smith.  We just need to keep building.


----------



## Bluethunder

Evansville down by 30 to the Redbirds right now. 58-28 with 13 minutes to go. I guess there are worse things than losing by ten to the best team in the conference.  Wow. Will the Aces break 40 points?

Said it earlier this season, Redbirds aren't disciplined enough to win the league but they are talented enough to win three straight in St. Louis.


----------



## treeman

if you need to feel good about yourselves, cruise on over to espn3 and watch the aces get a beat down by ilsu. aces down 30 with 13 minutes left...


----------



## treeman

Mock went down hard and looked like he got a concussion. it seemed like he had no idea where he was. looks like all those minutes DJ, Mock, and Blake consumed at the beginning of the season are starting to catch up with the purple pimps.


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> Mock went down hard and looked like he got a concussion. it seemed like he had no idea where he was. looks like all those minutes DJ, Mock, and Blake consumed at the beginning of the season are starting to catch up with the purple pimps.



That's not surprising.  Exactly the same thing happened last year.  Ballentine consistently sits near or at the top of the most minutes in the Valley, and in the country, and it's only a matter of time before they wear down.


----------



## BallyPie

What's going on here.??.....Conference standings as posted on MVC-Sports.com........we should be on top of Illinois State......come on.....don't they know their own tie-breaker formula??


Men's Basketball



Standings



STANDINGS

CONF

OVERALL


Northern Iowa 10-1 21-2 
Wichita State 9-1 19-3 
Illinois State 7-4 15-8 
Indiana State 7-4 11-12 
Evansville 6-5 16-7 
Loyola 3-7 13-9 
Missouri State 3-7 9-13 
Drake 3-7 6-16 
Southern Illinois 2-8 9-14 
Bradley 2-8 7-16


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Going to guess they don't have any sort of tie breaker built into their web code... would be a nightmare probably. I'd imagine it's strictly sorted by conference record and then overall record.


----------



## BallyPie

What is Doyle's status for Loyola??....How long is he out??


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Going to guess they don't have any sort of tie breaker built into their web code... would be a nightmare probably. I'd imagine it's strictly sorted by conference record and then overall record.



I'd venture to guess its even sorted just by alphabetical order. Bradley is always atop the Valley standings at 0-0 before the conference games start.


----------



## BrokerZ

BallyPie said:


> What is Doyle's status for Loyola??....How long is he out??



Twitter buzz makes it sound like he's out until possibly 2/18 when they play UNI.  Doesn't sound like there's any expectation he plays on Saturday against us.


----------



## treeman

BrokerZ said:


> Twitter buzz makes it sound like he's out until possibly 2/18 when they play UNI.  Doesn't sound like there's any expectation he plays on Saturday against us.



I really hate that they won't be full strength when they play us because i love getting teams best shots.

but it does play to our advantage as far as getting that 3 seed. we can probably afford two more losses if we want that 3 seed and i'd venture to guess both of those will be at the hands of Wichita. how does ilsu's schedule look from here on out? i know they have to play UNI, WSU, and Eville yet so it will be a tight race between us and them.


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> I really hate that they won't be full strength when they play us because i love getting teams best shots.
> 
> but it does play to our advantage as far as getting that 3 seed. we can probably afford two more losses if we want that 3 seed and i'd venture to guess both of those will be at the hands of Wichita. how does ilsu's schedule look from here on out? i know they have to play UNI, WSU, and Eville yet so it will be a tight race between us and them.



I think we'll be neck-and-neck with Illinois State the rest of the year.  They'll most likely finish 5-2 the rest of the way (they have two left with SIU and one more with Bradley).  We really can't slip up outside of perceived losses in both WSU games.  We still hold the tiebreaker with Illinois State, so we have a built-in one-game lead on them right now.


----------



## ISUCC

tonight, WSU is easily beating Bradley, SIU and Drake are in a close battle at Drake, and Loyola at MSU just started here on ESPN3


----------



## sycamorebacker

treeman said:


> I really hate that they won't be full strength when they play us because i love getting teams best shots.
> 
> but it does play to our advantage as far as getting that 3 seed. we can probably afford two more losses if we want that 3 seed and i'd venture to guess both of those will be at the hands of Wichita. how does ilsu's schedule look from here on out? i know they have to play UNI, WSU, and Eville yet so it will be a tight race between us and them.



I looked at it today and I have us and ILLST at 11-7 and UE at 10-8.


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley coming back on WSU now, only trailing by 57-51

Drake up 1 on SIU, under 2, interesting on Drake, they have made 17 total field goals tonight, 12 have been from 3, when they come to TH we had better guard them from 3 or they'll beat us again. 

Loyola up 12 on MSU at the half


----------



## ISUCC

Wow! Good games tonight! Drake hits ANOTHER 3 and beats SIU at the buzzer 63-61, they're 4-7 now, heartbreaking road loss for SIU. Drake hit just 18 field goals tonight, 13!! were from 3. 

Bradley only down TWO to WSU here with :29 left

:04 left, WSU up 2, Van Vleet has one FT left, then Bradley has one more chance. 

I'm telling ya, I don't think we'll certainly lose 2 to WSU, they are certainly beatable.

WSU went the last 12:36 of this game with NO FG's, unreal. And they still won


----------



## Bluethunder

Loyola playing without two starters tonight and still up 12 at the half at Missouri State.

Lusks seat getting a little warm.


----------



## ISUCC

62-59 WSU escapes Bradley


----------



## ISUCC

MSU comes from down 15 and now only trails by TWO to Loyola, still 9:20 left espn3


----------



## ISUCC

one point game at MSU, Loyola leads by 1, :09, watching this game, Saturday we have GOT to get the ball inside to our big men, Loyola plays REAL small. Gant and Kitchell need to be fed the ball regularly Saturday.


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola wins by 3, 53-50. Gotta get a win in Chicago Saturday

Loyola and Drake now 4-7 and tied for 6th in the MVC

MSU has 3 wins

Bradley and SIU continue their race for the basement with 2 wins.


----------



## nwi stater

Being in NWI, I thought of traveling to the Loyola game. Does anyone know the address to their gym????  I hate traveling in Chicago


----------



## Jason Svoboda

nwi stater said:


> Being in NWI, I thought of traveling to the Loyola game. Does anyone know the address to their gym????  I hate traveling in Chicago



Last time I went I just took Lakeshore Dr to Sheridan and it took me right to campus. The gym is almost in the center of it.


----------



## ISUCC

on ESPN3, SIU is taking it to Illinois State right now 32-14, an ILS loss would help us

Bradley is also playing at Evansville, minus Mock


----------



## Bluethunder

ISUCC said:


> on ESPN3, SIU is taking it to Illinois State right now 32-14, an ILS loss would help us
> 
> Bradley is also playing at Evansville, minus Mock



Illinois State finishes the half on a 14-2 run, Southern only leads 34-28 lead at the half. Hopefully SIU can finish.


----------



## ISUCC

under 10 left, SIU by 12, must be the pink SIU uniforms doing it

meanwhile, Bradley only trails UE by 1 now


----------



## ISUCC

50-50 at UE, under a minute, we have GOT to take advantage of these results today please!! 

51-40 SIU leads ILS, 6:53


----------



## ISUCC

BRADLEY to the lead! 52-50, :15

53-50 Bradley :11


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley wins! 56-53

in Carbondale it's down to 54-51 SIU now, ugh


----------



## ISUCC

SIU lead down to 1, SIU to the line, 3:25


----------



## ISUCC

SIU beats ILS! 65-59, wow! No road win is easy in the MVC


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Marty Simmons should have to pay to get into the game like the rest of us.


----------



## Bluethunder

ISUCC said:


> SIU beats ILS! 65-59, wow! No road win is easy in the MVC



Was glad to see SIU hang on for the win.  Sure helps us, and as tough as some of their losses have been it is nice to see them close one out in the end.  They have a few nice looking freshman on that team.


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> Was glad to see SIU hang on for the win.  Sure helps us, and as tough as some of their losses have been it is nice to see them close one out in the end.  They have a few nice looking freshman on that team.



they do! SIU will not be an easy game when they come to Terre Haute, we always struggle with Barry Hinson coached teams


----------



## bent20

So after today we're alone in third place. Won't be easy to keep winning.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> So after today we're alone in third place. Won't be easy to keep winning.



Huh?!?! Is it ever "easy"?? If winning was easy eveyone would win...


----------



## bent20

Was referring to some of the opponents we have coming up.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> Was referring to some of the opponents we have coming up.



Ya... None of them are "easy". Don't matter who we got. But yeah, tough road ahead.


----------



## treeman

If youre bored please go over to purpleacesfans.com. I think that they are coming to the realization that marty sucks and the fact that his son gets 30+ minutes a game is a joke to D1 basketball


----------



## meistro

bent20 said:


> Was referring to some of the opponents we have coming up.



Never easy, especially with a young team but the schedule on paper looks pretty good. 6 more games. 3 at home and 3 away. 4 of the games are against teams in the bottom half of the league. I would be thrilled to finish 4-2 but 3-3 is probably more likely.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Really tough considering we have a few players carrying us.  I don't want to forget the things some of them do that don't show up in the box score, but we need to get some more rebounds from the front line.


----------



## ISUCC

UNI and WSU already easily winning tonight, no surprise there.


----------



## ISUCC

UNI wins 69-53

WSU wins 78-35 over MSU, MSU really struggling, I think they're down to 7 players now

things could be much worse for us than we realize, look at MSU, SIU, Drake, Loyola, Bradley, even ILS & UE at this point. We're sitting pretty now.


----------



## treeman

Standings

Northern Iowa: 11-1
Wichita State: 11-1
Indiana State: 8-4
Illinois State: 7-5
Evansville: 6-6
Loyola: 4-8
Drake: 4-8
Southern Illinois: 3-9
Missouri State: 3-9
Bradley: 3-9 

With 6 games remaining we have a 2 game lead for the 3 seed in St. Louis. Will be a fun race to watch as ilsu, eville, and ourselves have pretty comparable schedule to finish out the conference season. We are clearly in the drivers seat with a 2 game lead and the fact that ilsu and eville will play each other finish out the season.


----------



## Bluethunder

Only one game tonight, Missouri State v. Evansville in the Pocket City.

Missouri State up 4 with four minutes to go in the first half.  Even though Mock is out, if Evansville loses tonight I think Marty Simmons will be  tarred and feathered and thrown into the Ohio River!


----------



## ISUCC

tied at the half, loser fires their coach??


----------



## Bluethunder

Evansville wins, but only by hitting FTs in the final minute.  Missouri State plays with only 7 or 8.  Somehow I doubt the Eville faithful were satisfied by this win.


----------



## ISUCC

UNI destroys Illinois State

Drake keeps rolling with a win over Bradley

Loyola sneaks past SIU by 3

So we're still one game up on UE for 3rd.


----------



## Bluethunder

Watched the Loyola v. SIU game, was a very good game.  Back and forth the whole night, nobody ever pulled away.  SIU may not be winning much, but they compete with almost everyone.  They just can't quite get over the hump, but with the freshman they have, it won't be long.


----------



## ISUCC

Winners today

Indiana State over Drake

WSU over Illinois State

Evansville over SIU

*tomorrow*

UNI at MSU

Loyola at Bradley


----------



## ISUCC

loyola by 10 over bradley at the half in Peoria


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola beats Bradley, UNI at MSU up next on TV


----------



## Bluethunder

UNI not giving Missouri State any reason to think they can win today, they are going for the jugular.

UNI up 16-4 and Bears call a TO 6 minutes into the game.

This is what I would love to do against the Bears, put a bunch of points up early.  Missouri State doesn't have a lot of fire power.


----------



## Bluethunder

UNI up 42-20 at the half.  Panthe are rolling right now.


----------



## ISUCC

UNI easily over MSU, our turn next I hope.


----------



## treeman

Amazing thr collapse at MSU. They were the surprise story of thr MVC last year with a 20 win season, theirs fans loved lusk and it appeared everything was good. 

Now after being selected 3rd in the MVC preseason poll they are looking at a possible last place finish, their best player leaving the program, and everyone calling for Lusks head. What a difference a year makes.


----------



## sycamorebacker

treeman said:


> What a difference a year makes.



Just look at how both of our teams turned around in the conference season.


----------



## BallyPie

Geez....just looking at Drake's and Loyola's schedules.....looks like a real chance that Drake could leap frog Loyola for that 6th seed....it'll be a huge game when these two teams hook up next week......


Drake	5-9	8-10
at**Evansville	        L	
vs.*Missouri State	W	
vs.*Loyola-Chicago	W	
at**Southern Ill	        W	

Loyola	6-8	7-11
vs.*Northern Iowa	L	
at**Illinois State	        L	
at**Drake	                L	
vs.*Missouri State	W


----------



## Bluethunder

Is Doyle ever coming back?  I thought it was just a sprained ankle, but he has been out for at least three weeks now.  Was it more serious than just an ankle sprain?


----------



## BrokerZ

Bluethunder said:


> Is Doyle ever coming back?  I thought it was just a sprained ankle, but he has been out for at least three weeks now.  Was it more serious than just an ankle sprain?



The word a couple of weeks ago was that he was targeting the 18th (UNI game) to return.  As far as I know it's just an ankle, but I suppose it could be something worse they are not divulging.


----------



## treeman

i really want to see Drake in St. Louis, if Loyola has Doyle then that will be a very tricky game for us. Will be fun to watch the 3-6 spots shake out the next 2 weeks


----------



## BrokerZ

MVC Fans have their Arch Madness probabilities on their site.  Spoiler Alert: we're projected to finish 3rd.

http://www.mvcfans.com/wp/


----------



## treeman

Shox taking the saluki's to the woodshed tonight, winning 59-37

Evansville is a dog fight against drake, tied at 39-39


----------



## treeman

shox and eville both win.

the purple pimps last 3 games are:

@ WSU
@ UNI 
Vs. Ilsu


----------



## TreeTop

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Too bad Southern Illinois' mascot took out his frustration on <a href="https://twitter.com/WichitaState">@WichitaState</a> loss by trampling a poor young girl. <a href="http://t.co/gQ9h3lKYJE">pic.twitter.com/gQ9h3lKYJE</a></p>— Bobby Gandu (@wheatweet) <a href="https://twitter.com/wheatweet/status/567883860358270977">February 18, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## ISUCC

Our game and the ILS at Bradley game are on espn3, the UNI at Loyola game has no TV coverage


----------



## treeman

know official announcement until tomorrow, but it looks WSU is gonna host "college gameday" when UNI visits to end the regular season. http://www.kansas.com/sports/college/wichita-state/article10762589.html if true, will be awesome for the conference!


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> know official announcement until tomorrow, but it looks WSU is gonna host "college gameday" when UNI visits to end the regular season. http://www.kansas.com/sports/college/wichita-state/article10762589.html if true, will be awesome for the conference!



It definitely makes sense when you look at the matchups for that weekend.  That's a nice compliment to both teams who are both very, very good.


----------



## ISUCC

at the half Drake leads MSU 35-14!! Man, wish we had that MSU game back. 

WSU vs. UE at 4pm on espn3


----------



## BrokerZ

78-43 Drake over MSU.  How again did we exactly lose to Missouri State?  They are BAD.


----------



## ISUCC

WSU easily over UE as well, 30-14 at halftime


----------



## sycamorebacker

Our conference is really lopsided.  I hope some of the weaker teams can pick it up next year.


----------



## ISUCC

WSU will win over UE, so we're back alone in 3rd place for the time being.


----------



## skdent1414

Is it that Wichita is really that much more talented? I feel like every team in the valley that plays there just doesn't show up. It's like they are defeated before the game starts. I truly believe that this wichita team has weaknesses that can be exploited. They will be ripe for the picking on the ncaa tourney. Their opponents won't be afraid then.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Let's not kid ourselves. Wichita and UNI are on a completely different planet than everyone else in the conference. Not even close.  Yes, intimidation is Wichita's main weapon, but give credit where credit is due - the reason teams don't show up there is because the Shockers take them completely out of what they want to do. The Shockers can make a deep NCAA run. Even to the Final Four, depends on their bracket. 

We'll have to play a perfect game Wednesday to even have a chance, but I'm kind of excited to see how our boys handle the challenge!


----------



## meistro

IndyTreeFan said:


> Let's not kid ourselves. Wichita and UNI are on a completely different planet than everyone else in the conference. Not even close.  Yes, intimidation is Wichita's main weapon, but give credit where credit is due - the reason teams don't show up there is because the Shockers take them completely out of what they want to do. The Shockers can make a deep NCAA run. Even to the Final Four, depends on their bracket.
> 
> We'll have to play a perfect game Wednesday to even have a chance, but I'm kind of excited to see how our boys handle the challenge!



The Shockers and UNI are on a different planet than the rest of the conference but I'm not sure how deep of a run they'll make in the tourney. Call me crazy but I smell an upset coming Wed. night. I think we usually play well when we have an extra day to prepare and I like how our offense looked yesterday. If we can get hot early we have a chance.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

meistro said:


> The Shockers and UNI are on a different planet than the rest of the conference but I'm not sure how deep of a run they'll make in the tourney. Call me crazy but I smell an upset coming Wed. night. I think we usually play well when we have an extra day to prepare and I like how our offense looked yesterday. If we can get hot early we have a chance.



Works for me! Just because they are on a different planet, doesn't mean they are unbeatable.


----------



## jturner38

If we win 1 more game we will get the 3rd seed unless UE somehow wins wins at UNI and against Ill St. Dont see that happening for UE. We have to win at least 1 no matter what. Both games would gurantee us 3rd place and 3rd seed.


----------



## treeman

probably watched about 10 game minutes of the wsu/eville game and it was a very boring game to watch. wsu didn't look that good but they were up by 15 at that point so it didn't really matter. hopefully we come to play this week and put a little streak together to finish the season.


----------



## ISUCC

all 10 teams in action tonight. Loyola at Drake is key for us, winner gets the 6 seed and avoids Thursday and probably plays us as the 3 seed on Friday, assuming we hold serve. Or Evansville loses it's last 2 games.


----------



## ISUCC

Pretty good game at Drake to decide 6th place, Drake up 1 on Loyola with 6 min to go, winner probably plays us. 

UNI beating UE

ILS beating SIU

MSU and Bradley in a close game too


----------



## ISUCC

Drake-Loyola 65-65, 2 minutes left! Too bad this isn't on anywhere


----------



## ISUCC

Overtime to decide 6th place!


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola by 6, :17 left, so assuming we can beat Bradley Saturday, and that's a big "if", then we'll play Loyola in St Louis.


----------



## treeman

Correct me if im wrong.

If we beat bradley we play loyola

If we lose to bradley we play the loser of the eville/ilst game


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

treeman said:


> Correct me if im wrong.
> 
> If we beat bradley we play loyola
> 
> If we lose to bradley we play the loser of the eville/ilst game



Edit: Nevermind, it would be ILS as the 3 if we both lose.

So, yeah, let's just win and not worry about the other games. lol.


----------



## meistro

I hate to be pessimistic, but I don't have a good feeling about the game Saturday. I hope I'm wrong and we come out and put it to them but it wouldn't surprise me if we lost. If we lose, I hope the Aces do too. I like our chances against them in the tournament more so than IL St.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Correct me if im wrong.
> 
> If we beat bradley we play loyola
> 
> If we lose to bradley we play the loser of the eville/ilst game



The only way we keep the #3 seed is to win at Bradley.

A loss drops us to #4 no matter what since Evansville and Illinois State play each other to end the year. Illinois State is tied with us at 10-7 but we hold the tiebreaker since we swept. Evansville is 9-8 but they hold the tie breaker since we split and they did better non-conference. 

If Illinois State won and we lost, they'd finish 11-7, we'd finish 10-8 and Evansville at 9-9. If Evansville won and we lost, all three of us would finish 10-8 and we'd lose the tiebreak to Evansville but win it vs Illinois State. 

If seeding holds:

Thursday
#7 Drake vs #10 Bradley
#8 MSU vs #9 SIU

Friday

#7 Drake/#10 Bradley vs #1 UNI
#8 MSU/#9 SIU vs #2 WSU
#3 ISU vs #6 Loyola
#4 ILSU vs #5 Evansville 

Saturday

UNI/Drake/Bradley winner vs ILSU/Evansville Winner
WSU/MSU/SIU winner vs ISU/Loyola Winner

There are still quite a few seeds up for grabs on Saturday. I think Loyola at #6 is the only one clinched but I don't know all of the non-con tie breaks. 

#1 UNI vs #2 WSU (Winner clinches Valley title, #1 seed. Loser to #2)
#3 ISU vs #10 Bradley (We need to win to keep #3. Bradley could move to #9 with win, SIU loss)
#4 ILSU vs #5 Evansville (Winner gets #4 seed, loser #5 with possibility of #3 if we lose)
#6 Loyola vs #8 MSU (MSU win and Drake loss bring tiebreakers into play for #7)
#7 Drake vs #9 SIU

I think that is the gist of it as it sits today.


----------



## treeman

I thought that if we lose and eville wins that we will be the 3 seed. 

If that happens we will all be 10-8 and the tie breaker would be the round robin between the three schools and it would look like this

Indiana State 3-1
Evansville 2-2 
Illinois State 2-2

But im pretty sure regardless of what happens in either game we CANNOT play illinois state. Its either eville or loyola for us


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> I thought that if we lose and eville wins that we will be the 3 seed.
> 
> If that happens we will all be 10-8 and the tie breaker would be the round robin between the three schools and it would look like this
> 
> Indiana State 3-1
> Evansville 2-2
> Illinois State 2-2
> 
> But im pretty sure regardless of what happens in either game we CANNOT play illinois state. Its either eville or loyola for us



The first tie breaker is head-to-head and the second is nonconference strength of schedule.  Since we split with Evansville and they have the stronger non-con, they will be the 3rd seed at Arch Madness.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Treeman is right.  If more than one team ties for a spot, round robin head to head is the tie breaker.  If all three of us finish tied, by virtue of our 3-1 record against the other two, we'll be the third seed.

Non-con SOS comes into play if two teams tie and they split in the regular season.  Three or more teams changes the calculation...


----------



## Southgrad07

Yes even if Evansville wins and we lose then we're the 3 seed. That would leave all three teams at 10-8 and I believe the first tiebreaker for that is the round robin record..which we would have the best one at 3-1. The only way we are not the 3 seed is if Ill. St win and we lose. Then we will be the 4 seed playing Evansville. At least I think this is correct lol....Lets just win Saturday and not worry about it.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Just checked the seeding probabilities at mvcfans.com.  We will either be the three or four seed.  No lower than that.  And the probabilities of us being 3 are greater than the probabilities of us being 4. 

But Southgrad07 is right, let's just win Saturday and not worry about it.


----------



## BrokerZ

IndyTreeFan said:


> Treeman is right.  If more than one team ties for a spot, round robin head to head is the tie breaker.  If all three of us finish tied, by virtue of our 3-1 record against the other two, we'll be the third seed.
> 
> Non-con SOS comes into play if two teams tie and they split in the regular season.  Three or more teams changes the calculation...



I stand corrected.  Thank you.


----------



## treeman

Tune into ESPN to watch gameday


----------



## treeman

Ilstate is up 4 at the half

Wsu is up 12 after a tight game for the first 18 minutes of the half


----------



## treeman

didn't know if we had a thread for MVC transfers but Illinois State just found out that Reggie Lynch is going to Minnesota.

Seems like a very weird decision with more to it than meets the eye. How many players have left under Muller?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?34225-Offseason-Around-the-Valley


----------



## IndyTreeFan

treeman said:


> didn't know if we had a thread for MVC transfers but Illinois State just found out that Reggie Lynch is going to Minnesota.
> 
> Seems like a very weird decision with more to it than meets the eye. How many players have left under Muller?



Lots of potential there, but the phrase "dumpster fire" keeps coming to mind when I see any news about ILSU...


----------

